# I joined a Rescue Group



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, Marie, that's wonderful!!!







So, that means I can call you if I find a maltese in our local Ocean county shelter??? I do visit the shelter now and then and I do call rescue groups if I find a little one who needs rescuing.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, this is a *wonderful* thing to do! Good for you!
















& Pat going to shelters - you are *wonderful* as well - I can't go w/out wanting to take everyone home w/me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

YAYAYYAY for you Marie, what a wonderful thing to do!!!


Good Luck,
Andrea


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome, Marie!! I'm sure this is going to be very rewarding for you.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Yea!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, this is wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you for helping these babies


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

We have a volunteer helping us with our rescues by listing them in the New England area. Right now we have a maltese named Simon that my friend is fostering. He is the sweetest guy and knows several tricks.
He can be seen in the ME section of Petfinder under Paws and Claws of New England. It would be so neat if someone from SM would adopt him.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you for all our malt friends


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

That's such a great thing to do!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Bravo Marie!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Wow, Marie, that's wonderful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure!! I told them that I can't foster because I would wind up not wanting to give them away....I would be overrun with white furbabies!! But I can do home inspections, phone inspections, paperwork, etc. whatever they need. There are just so many furbabies that need help and placement for their forever homes.

Marie & the Boys


----------

